# [JME3] Jmonkey Engine und Wavefront import aus Blender



## Mutable (27. Mai 2012)

Hi,

dies ist mein erstes Projekt mit JME. Zuvor hab ich etwas Erfahrung mit Unity3d sammeln können.
Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Importfunktionalität.
Soweit ich weiß unterstützt JME das OgreXML Format, das seit Blender Version 2.5 nicht mehr unterstützt wird und das Wavefront .obj Format.
Das Importieren von Modellen geht problemlos. Problematisch wird es, wenn ich den Modellen eine Nichtprozeduale Textur verpasst habe. Dann erhalte ich beim Konvertieren der Obj. Datei zu j3o die Meldung:

*Trying to save asset that has not been loaded before or does not support saving! 
Could not locate saved file. *

Wie behebe ich das Problem ?


----------



## Fu3L (27. Mai 2012)

Discussion Forums Directory | | jMonkeyEngine.org

Da solltest du mehr Antworten finden als hier 
Im übrigend geht das Exportieren zu OgreXML theoretisch auch mittels Blender 2.5, habs aber glaub ich auch selbst nicht ganz hinbekommen.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (28. Mai 2012)

Versuch doch mal den Belnder importer, der ist zwar noch in Entwicklung, aber für staticMeshes solltes das tun.


----------



## Mutable (28. Mai 2012)

Ich habe die Updates für die JME IDE installiert und plötzlich ging es mit dem Wavefront Format :toll:


----------

